# stitch abscess



## codedog (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking aroundfor this code only cominf up with 10121 ,not sure if I am right,does anyone has any ideas- booking was 49020- drainage of peritoneal abscess-not sure its that 

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:	Stitch abscess, abdominal wall x2.

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:	Stitch abscess, abdominal wall x2.

PROCEDURE PERFORMED:	Removal of stitch abscess, abdominal wall x2.

ANESTHESIA:	MAC.

ESTIMATED BLOOD LOSS:	Minimal.

CLINICAL HISTORY:  This is a 40-year-old with two small wounds on  abdomen status post laparotomy in the past.  The patient did have a stitch abscess, which has not healed with conservative measures.

PROCEDURE IN DETAIL:  The patient was brought into the operating room and placed on the operating room table in a supine position.  The abdomen was prepped and draped in sterile fashion.  Total of 10 cc of lidocaine with epinephrine were injected around each stitch abscess.  A liner incision approximately 2 cm in length was made over each.  Electrocautery was used to dissect through the subcutaneous tissue to follow a tract down to the fascia; at the base of each tract was a stitch.  Each stitch was completely removed.  The inferior suture contained several sutures including nylon and Ethibond sutures.  An exhaustive search was made in each area.  There was no further foreign body.  There were no sign of a fistula.  There was no sign of infection.  The wound was copiously irrigated with normal saline and Betadine.  The skin was loosely re-approximated with 3-0 nylon and packed open with gauze.  A sterile dressing was applied.  The patient tolerated the procedure well.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Sep 13, 2011)

I would go with 10121, 10121-59 and 998.59 as the dx. ...


----------



## ASC CODER (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree!!!


----------



## codedog (Sep 14, 2011)

yall rescue me again-thanks


----------

